# !! NOISE GATE for guitar - which is best ?



## HaZarD96 (Aug 18, 2010)

I decided to buy at last a noise supressor for my 5150, playing style is mdm/metalcore , checked few pedals in muz shop and `ve got a feeling that they "eat" sound
Guys, which one to choose ? rack 19" DBX 363x or Boss Noise Supressor ? or they both are sh*t ? 
i think better way is to use one before preamp, or more interesting will be to use one at FX loop ? (dbx allows to use both variants simultaneously)
Completely newby in guitar noise supression 

Can anybody recommend something ?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 18, 2010)

A lot of folks consider the ISP Decimators to be the best as far as being very transparent, yet still fighting the noise. Though, I've used the Boss NS-2 for many years, and while it adds a very small amount of color to the tone, it's cheap, easy to find, rugged, and cuts the noise wonderfully. 

If you're set on going with a rackmount unit, take a look at the ISP Decimator Pro Rack G, as it's just about the most feature laden, guitar specific noise suppressor/gate on the market. They can be a little pricey though. 

If I was you, I'd pick up a used NS-2 which can be had for very cheap (as little as $35 from what I've seen), and try it either in front of your amp, in the loop, or both using the "X" method. If you don't like the slight compression it adds (many artists actually like it) then sell it and get a Decimator. If you go the Decimator route, I recommend either going for the G-String unit or the Pro Rack G, as those can both be used in front as well as in the loop of the amp.


----------



## drmosh (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah, the NS2 is freakin great for the price


----------



## HaZarD96 (Aug 18, 2010)

ye, price for ns2 is great, but i`m nuts about sound quality pro rack seems great but expensive also the one preferred to 2 channel rack mount for an ability to use post guitar & effects loop noise red. simultaneously ..
how about this stuff -

ROCKTRON HUSH SUPER C
Rocktron Hush IICX

??


----------



## HaZarD96 (Aug 18, 2010)

also, if i `ll got to pedal at last, 
ISP decimator or ISP decimator G String ? is there any difference in sound quality?


----------



## loktide (Aug 18, 2010)

just as when asking for pickups recommendations over here and everybody would post "BKP FTW!!! EMGs suck", the 'default' answer nor noise gates will be: ISP decimator

i can't comment on the ISP, but i have a NS2 for over two years now and i've never felt the urge to replace it. i don't care if the ISP is slightly more dynamic or faster or whatever, if you just need a gate to avoid feedback without killing sustain unnaturally, or your signal while playing with the volume backed down, for example, the NS2 will do the job.

edit: nevernmind what i wrote, just read your last post saying you want something rackmount


----------



## HaZarD96 (Aug 18, 2010)

loktide said:


> i don't care if the ISP is slightly more dynamic or faster or whatever, if you just need a gate to avoid feedback without killing sustain unnaturally,



yes maybe you are right, but price of BOSS supressor and old ISP decimator (not g-string) is not so different? it is `bout 30-40$ .. think it is not so critical if this all influence the sound

seems like quest come to 2 points, rack Rocktron or ISP pedal ..


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 18, 2010)

HaZarD96 said:


> yes maybe you are right, but price of BOSS supressor and old ISP decimator (not g-string) is not so different? it is `bout 30-40$ .. think it is not so critical if this all influence the sound



Are you looking at the price of the Decimator or Decimator G-String? They are different units. The G-String is the one that can be used in both the loop and in front of the amp like the NS-2. The NS-2 is $90 new when the Decimator G-string is $235 new.



HaZarD96 said:


> ye, price for ns2 is great, but i`m nuts about sound quality pro rack seems great but expensive also the one preferred to 2 channel rack mount for an ability to use post guitar & effects loop noise red. simultaneously ..
> how about this stuff -
> 
> ROCKTRON HUSH SUPER C
> ...



The Rocktron Hush units were the precursor to the ISP Decimator units, and were designed by the same people. The Hush units are great noise suppressors and gates, but they color the sound similar to the NS-2. Like I said though, the coloration is not extreme, and some tend to like it.


----------



## Rev2010 (Aug 18, 2010)

I've been using the ISP Decimator pedal in the FX loop of my Mesa Triple Rec (PLEASE READ: I had the FX loop modded to Series!!), for a number of years now and absolutely love it. Excellent noise gating with no tone coloration whatsoever.


Rev.


----------



## b7string (Aug 18, 2010)

HaZarD96 said:


> ye, price for ns2 is great, but i`m nuts about sound quality pro rack seems great but expensive also the one preferred to 2 channel rack mount for an ability to use post guitar & effects loop noise red. simultaneously ..
> how about this stuff -
> 
> ROCKTRON HUSH SUPER C
> ...



I own the Hush Super C, and I hate it. If you're really concerned about the transparency I'd go with the Decimator if you can swing the price. My biggest beef with the Super C however was not the fact that it colored my tone slightly, but that its unreliable, and I have found it adding noise/static/strange pops to my signal, which is not cool. Only had it for a year before I started having issues. Also, no on/off switch. And really I'd like one with midi so I could bypass it for cleans/lighter overdriven stuff. I don't know if the decimator or dbx has that but it would be nice.

In hindsight I would have dropped the coin for the ISP unit though.


----------



## DBDbadreligion (Aug 18, 2010)

I've got a ISP Decimator for sale in the classifieds. Shoot me an offer.
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...or-boss-ns-2-modded-boss-ds-1-and-sd-1-a.html


----------



## maxoom (Aug 19, 2010)

I used the basic model ISP Decimator with a 5150 and it worked great for reducing the over the top noise from the 5150 Hiss Machine.


----------



## Goatfork (Aug 19, 2010)

Go for the MXR Smart Gate, I use it in front of my amp and it works wonders over my old NS-2.


----------



## Brewtal_Damage (Aug 19, 2010)

I use a Decimator Pro Rack G with a 6505+, I used the NS-2 before, like Max says, it colors the tone a bit, nothing really drastic, I wouldn't change my Decimator, that thing with a 5150/6505 is perfect, bear in mind I run it in front only, I don't hear any audible hiss when playing live, drop the coin on it, you won't regret it.


----------



## Mop (Aug 20, 2010)

If I was you I'd pick up an NS-2 and run it in the x configuration. It works a dream on a 5150. Either that or go for the ISP g-string, you really want a gate around the 5150 preamp as it's noisy as hell. 
But yeah I'd just go for the NS-2, the colouration is pretty subtle, I barely notice it. Plus you can spend the $$ you saved on something else cool!


----------



## onefingersweep (Aug 20, 2010)

I've tried the most common noise gates on the market and ISP owns them all. My recommendation is to buy a ISP if you don't feel like buying a noise gate twice or more.


----------



## nojyeloot (Aug 20, 2010)

A/B the Decimator and Noise Suppressor. I've had both and the Decimator did a much better job and kept my tone unlike the NS


----------



## Ketzer (Aug 21, 2010)

This thread makes me feel very lucky that I got my Prorack G for $200.

I've got that in my rack, and the pedal single-pass one with a combo, and they both work great. The prorack is a lot better at tracking inputs and outputs and doesn't clamp shut too soon most of the time, the pedal can be a little more finnicky, I'd suggest putting it in the loop instead of in front. YMMV, though.


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 23, 2010)

I'll go ahead and disagree with the Boss NS-2 fans. I used one for years and find that it really hurt my tone and did not react nearly as fast/efficiently as my ISP Decimator. The prices are really not very different, if you want the best get an ISP


----------



## Ketzer (Aug 23, 2010)

I've found, though, that if you're not doing stuff with very high gain levels, the ISP might be overkill, or not what you need. I had trouble dialing in the regular decimator well to handle both clean and gain tones, or, more appropriately, low and high-gain tones. but if you're going balls-to-the-wall the entire time, or have a footswitch-able FX loop, I don't think you can go wrong with the ISP.


----------



## demoniaco (Aug 23, 2010)

I recommend the G string, its a tad expensive but I have it and there is no better.. the ns 2 CHANGES tone and reduces volume... With the g string.. that simply doesnt happen! And te g string is set easiy by playing lightly on the string and adjusting the knob until there is no reduction when playing lightly.


----------



## HaZarD96 (Aug 23, 2010)

*Thanks guys ! 
Finally i `ve decided to move to ISP Decimator G-String cause it seems like it is the best choice.*


----------



## b7string (Aug 23, 2010)

HaZarD96 said:


> *Thanks guys !
> Finally i `ve decided to move to ISP Decimator G-String cause it seems like it is the best choice.*


----------

